# need help with me setup ?



## skinnypimp419 (Jan 15, 2010)

ive got a sealed box and have 2 fubar 12's 800rms and 2 amps putting out 700/800rms each one amp running to one sub and just dont sound deep enough so i went and bought a ported box from electronic express, i am thinking about buying the mofo 12's should i? they handle 1200rms but i know it dont matter cuz my amps only gonna give it 700 or 800 but will i notice a big difference between those subs cuz i am one click away from buying them... also how should i wire the subs? the amps are briged mono [2channel amp] and i am about to buy a bass enhancer from Power Acoustik [bass-12] and if i do that what exactly am i getting for the price? whats the sound difference i have a kenwood 4v preoutput and the bass-12 says it puts out 13.5 also should i invest in a dry-cell battery for the trunk would that provide a big sound enhancement also someone told me to fill the box with cotten or polyfill that it would enhance the bass is this true and how much should i put? anyother tips i should use before i put this is for the final time......... ive read alot of threads but i just want the info nice and newbie simple! lol people get waayyyyyy to tech involed and i cant understand half the **** you are talking about i just want a nice deep bass to go along with my infinity perfect component up front and infinity 4ways 6x9s i got kenwood deck with 1000watt Power Acoustik pushing my mids/hi's.. with the sealed box and fubars it sounds good i just want more bass and deeper


----------



## skinnypimp419 (Jan 15, 2010)

2 Power Acoustik SL2-1500 2ch Amp Briged Mono
2 Fubar 12's 4ohm DVC 800rms - looking upgrade to Mofo-122x 2ohm 1200rms
Sealed Box - Just bought a Ported havent hooked it up yet
Power Acoustik SL2-1000 4ch Amp
Infinity Kappa Perfect 5.1 5-1/4" 2-way Component System
Infinity Kappa 693.9i 3-way 6x9
Kenwood Excelon KDC-X591 3 4v preoutput
Top of the Line Monster Cables
4ga Batt/Ground


This is what i have... tell me what u think and what i did wrong? id like to know what changes i need to make in the future


----------



## phattacorider (Jan 10, 2010)

Let me see, you're running three amps, all rated at lots of power, and you're wondering if you need a dry cell. First, I gotta ask you some things...

What is the impedence of the voice coils for each of the subwoofer?

How many voice coils does each subwoofer have?

What are the model numbers of your amplifiers?

You mention they are 2 channel, where are you getting the 700/800watts from?

How big are the sealed boxes you have?

Did you upgrade the alternator? Battery? Big 3?

How are your 2-channels hooked up to the headunit? Is one getting L and the other getting R? Or are they both hooked to one amp and you're going pass-thru to the other?

Is your headunit tuned properly?

Are your amps tuned properly?

Are you running no smaller than 4awg to each amp?

All these things are important to ensure that your system is tuned properly and getting good electrical circulation. I'm sure there are other factors that other people can give insight on. Putting polyfil in a sealed box helps to soften the waves created in the box, or so I've been told. Main purpose of polyfil is to take up space in a box that is too big for a woofer without buying another sealed box.

I don't think you're going to need any kind of "bass enhancer". If you tune everything correctly, then you shouldn't need any kind of signal enhancement. You could clip the signal and damage your amps and subs though.

If you do get a ported box, prepare to get a big box for two 12's if you want loud, clean, and low. The best boxes are built to the specs of the woofer, not prefabbed. I'm sure the setup you have no works, there's just a slight fluke.

Here is what I would suggest. Sell the 2-channels, and get one good mono channel amplifier. Don't bother investing in any bass enhancers or new subwoofers. Spend that money on either 1) a better headunit if your current one doesn't have subwoofer pre-outs, 2) sound dampener, or 3) any electrical upgrade you haven't gotten yet like an HO alternator, big 3 upgrade, dry cell in the rear. Finally, make sure all your grounds are good. Make sure there is no paint between the grounding point and the ring terminal you have at the end of your wire. Don't latch onto your seat belt bolt either.


----------



## skinnypimp419 (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the impedence of the voice coils for each of the subwoofer?
4ohm's i am running it parallel 

How many voice coils does each subwoofer have?
2 [DVC]

What are the model numbers of your amplifiers?
SL2-1500 [2 of these] SL2-1000 [this one for mids/highs]

You mention they are 2 channel, where are you getting the 700/800watts from? I bridged them Mono, says on the specs that bridged is 720watts rms

How big are the sealed boxes you have?

Did you upgrade the alternator? Battery? Big 3?
no i didnt i havent made it that far yet.. cant find a good 200+ amp alt for my 2001 pontiac grand prix gt 3.8.. and i dont know if i should get a cap or a drycell batt for the car or a drycell for the trunk, this is something im a newbie on

How are your 2-channels hooked up to the headunit? Is one getting L and the other getting R? Or are they both hooked to one amp and you're going pass-thru to the other?

Is your headunit tuned properly? yes it is

Are your amps tuned properly? i tuned them accourding to the speakers specs the gain is allllll the way up set on 37/40hz LOWpass

Are you running no smaller than 4awg to each amp?
i ran 4ga to a rockford fosgate distribution block and then 8ga runing to the amps only a foot long, i know this is small but its all i could find to split it up 

ill take a few pics of what i have also so everyone can see where the money went lol and yes i already got a ported box that is huge but yes its prefab and im going downstairs to hook it up right now.. ill take pics as i go and of every lil thing so if i have done something wrong you can see for yourself  thank you very much for taking to time to help


----------



## phattacorider (Jan 10, 2010)

I checked out the 2 channel amps you're using as subwoofer amps. They are rated @ 720W @ 4ohms bridged @ 14.4 volts. Since you are drawing so much current, you're getting MAYBE 600W on a hit. Your subs are dual 4ohm each, and wired parallel you're getting a 2ohm load. Be careful with this because your amps will not run stable at 2ohms bridged. Also, with your gain all the way up, you are clipping the signal. From personal experience, signal clipping and impedance overload can drastically change the sound for the worse.

Also, how are your two channel amps connected to the headunit? Did you give one amp the LEFT connector while the other amp recieved the RIGHT connector? Or did you hook both LEFT and RIGHT to one amp, then hooked your second amp to that one? Denoting separate L & R to each amp will give a volume reduction, making you think you need to crank the bass boost and gain up. The proper way to do it is to hook both L & R up to one amp, then use the pass-thru from that amp and hook RCAs up to it and make the connection to the other amp's input.

So your amps are set to low pass, that is a good thing. I would adjust the Low-pass X-over frequency to around 100hz, and take your subsonic frequency to 30hz. Try that and see how it sounds. Subsonic filters are usually for smaller speakers that can't go down to 30hz or so anyway. Amplifiers aren't tuned to the specifications of a subwoofer, that's what box tuning is for (in ported and bandpass applications). Amps are tuned to the signal coming from the headunit and the specifications of the enclosure (or size of the woofer in the case of a subsonic filter).

Here is what I would suggest for you at this point. Run 1/O wiring to a fused distribution block. This will ensure your amplifiers are getting plenty of juice carried through your primary. Also, run 4awg to your amplifiers from the distro block. With as much power as you are drawing from your system, it wouldn't help much to get a dry cell battery. If your alternator is putting 80 amps continuous (between low and high RPMs), and your system is drawing 150 amps continuous (between songs that do and don't hit hard around 40hz or 45hz), then you better hope you're not driving far or your vehicle will shut down because the alternator can't maintain every electrical component at that rate. Honestly, sell your amps and get a good monochannel amplifier. Check out the Alpine MRP-M1000 or Kicker ZX-1000.1. Those are great amplifier for a relatively inexpensive price, and will crap all over your current 2-channel amps.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

^^Advice= Great

got any updates


----------

